# Coachmen Mirada ?



## Swan (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi all I am new here and to the RVing world in general. I work all over the country and am buying my first Motorhome in a few weeks.
I am hoping to find owners of Mirada's that can give me feedback on there experience's, good or bad with thier unit's. Even if you don't own one maybe you have met people who do and have heard thier opinions. 
Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks bunches Jon


----------



## grouchman (Jul 27, 2001)

Coachmen Mirada ?

Swan,

Hope I am not too late.  I did not own a Mirada but I did own a 2000 Catalina 34 ft MH and to tell the truth, I did not like it.  I traded it in after a year and took a big loss in the process.  

My advice is to look it over very carefully, drive it for a good test drive over all kinds of roads to include bumpy roads.  If it is on a F53 the ride is very stiff on the Coachmens and will fell like the coach is falling apart.  I have read other post on other forum that basically state the same thing.

Make sure you drive it and make sure you take it on all kinds of roads and at all speeds you think you will be traveling to include the interstate and the speed limit. 

Best advice I can give.

Enjoy the trip

John


----------



## fjohn56 (May 6, 2002)

Coachmen Mirada ?

Aren't there airbags you can put in the front springs that will "soften" the ride? I know they aren't cheap, but I am sure that they would be worth it. Also, Why didn't you like the Motorhome that you traded? What was wrong with it?


----------



## grouchman (May 8, 2002)

Coachmen Mirada ?

Fjohn56,

I tried to get airbags installed at three different dealers and was told that they couldnâ€™t install them on the front leaf spring.  I couldnâ€™t figure that out either seeing that I had them on the rear.  I have learned (after I traded it in) of a suspension modification that is available called MorRyde (www.morryde.com) that will vastly improve the ride.  I have a F53 on my current rig but the ride is 100% better with no modifications.



Enjoy the trip

John


----------

